# IT Jobs in Bangkok



## KatrinaC (Mar 30, 2014)

Hello,

Could anyone please recommend a good website to look for the jobs in IT industry in Bangkok? We are interested in iOS development (more than 3 years experience) and QA Engineer/Tester/QA software analyst (more than 5 years experience) positions please.

Is it necessarily to speak Thai in order to get a good job in IT in Bangkok? We are planning to move to Thailand from UK in December and are trying to find out what our options would be once we are there.

Many Thanks, Katrina


----------



## Shoel (Apr 2, 2014)

Hi Katrina,

There are plenty of IT job offers in Bangkok. You can apply at jobsdbDOTcom or job street websites which are best so far for hunting jobs in Bkk, Thailand


----------



## ScubaDude (Mar 23, 2014)

*"job street" website?*

Can you elaborate please?


----------



## Shoel (Apr 2, 2014)

Thank you so much. Yeah it was not clear..sorry 
Job street or maybe jobstretDOTcom
These are sites online when she can send application for desired jobs, as far as I know there are few top ones like jobsdbDOTcom, jobstrestDOTco, jobsbkk, jobtopgunDOTcom, ajarnDotCom, blah blah....ask mr. Google would be best 

Thanks 







ScubaDude said:


> Can you elaborate please?


----------

